# Pinnacle PCTV 340e HD Pro USB Stick - instalacja

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam. Poniżej przedstawię sposób instalacji tuntera dvb-t Pinnacle PCTV 340e HD Pro USB Stick na jądrze 3.7.10-gentoo-r1.

Nie jest to how-to, jednak może komuś się przydać. 

1. Przechodzimy do konfiguracji jądra:

```

Device Drivers -->

   (M) Multimedia support -->

      [*] Analog TV support

      [*] Digital TV support

      [*] Remote Controller support

      [*] DVB Network Support

      [*] Dynamic DVB minor allocation

      <M> Compile Remote Controller keymap modules

      [*] Remote controller decoders -->

            <M> LIRC interface driver

            <M> Enable IR to LIRC bridge

            <M> Enable IR raw decoder for the MCE keyboard/mouse protocol

      [*] Remote Controller devices -->

            <M> Remote Control Loopback Driver

            <M> GPIO IR remote control

      [*] Media USB Adapters -->

            <M> Support for various USB DVB devices

            <M> DiBcom DiB0700 USB DVB devices 

      <M> I2C module for IR

      [*] Load and attach frontend and tuner driver modules as needed

         Customize TV tuners -->

            <M> Xceive XC4000 silicon tuner

         Customize DVB Frontends -->

            <M> DiBcom 7000MA/MB/PA/PB/MC

            <M> DiBcom 7000PC

            <M> Generic I2C PLL based tuners

            <M> Dibcom DiB0070 silicon base-band tuner

```

2. Ściągamy i zapisujemy w /lib64/firmware

	dvb-fe-xc4000-1.4.fw

	dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw

Po czym przechodzimy do /usr/src/linux 

i kompilujemy jądro z modułami 

	make && make modules_install

3. Konfiguracja lirc

a) /etc/portage/make.conf:

   LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

   (emerge lirc z nową flagą, jeśli została zmieniona)

b)cat /proc/bus/input/devices

```

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=2304 Product=023d Version=0100

N: Name="IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.7-6.1/ir0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6/1-6.1/rc/rc1/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event6 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=100013

B: KEY=14afc336 284284d00000000 0 480058000 219040000801 9e96c000000000 90020000000ffc

B: MSC=10

```

zapamiętujemy (tu) event6

c) /etc/conf.d/lircd 

LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/input/event6"

LIRCD_SET_SYSCLASSRCS="rc0"

d) /etc/init.d/lircd restart

e) nagrywamy plik lircd.conf 

irrecord --driver=devinput --device=/dev/input/event6 /etc/lirc/lircd.conf

tłumaczenie irrecord

UWAGA:nazwy klawiszy muszą być wzięte z polecenia irrecord -l

utworzony zostanie plik /etc/lirc/lircd.conf o podobnej, bądź identycznej treści:

```

# Please make this file available to others

# by sending it to <lirc@bartelmus.de>

#

# this config file was automatically generated

# using lirc-0.9.0(devinput) on Sun May 12 17:12:15 2013

#

# contributed by 

#

# brand:                       Pinnacle 340e

# # model no. of remote control: 

# devices being controlled by this remote:

#

begin remote

  name  Pinnacle 340e

  bits           56

  eps            30

  aeps          100

  one             0     0

  zero            0     0

  pre_data_bits   8

  pre_data       0x0

  gap          113318

  toggle_bit_mask 0x0

      begin codes

          KEY_MUTE                 0x04000400000700 0x01007100000001

          KEY_MENU                 0x04000400000701 0x01008B00000001

          KEY_POWER                0x04000400000739 0x01007400000001

          KEY_VOLUMEUP             0x04000400000703 0x01007300000001

          KEY_VOLUMEDOWN           0x04000400000709 0x01007200000001

     KEY_CHANNELUP            0x04000400000706 0x01019200000001

     KEY_CHANNELDOWN          0x0400040000070C 0x01019300000001

     KEY_1                    0x0400040000070F 0x01000200000001

     KEY_2                    0x04000400000715 0x01000300000001

          KEY_3                    0x04000400000710 0x01000400000001

          KEY_4                    0x04000400000718 0x01000500000001

          KEY_5                    0x0400040000071B 0x01000600000001

          KEY_6                    0x0400040000071E 0x01000700000001

     KEY_7                    0x04000400000711 0x01000800000001

          KEY_8                    0x04000400000721 0x01000900000001

          KEY_9                    0x04000400000712 0x01000A00000001

          KEY_0                    0x04000400000727 0x01000B00000001

          KEY_ZOOM                 0x04000400000724 0x01017700000001

          KEY_CONTEXT_MENU         0x0400040000072A 0x01018400000001

          KEY_PREVIOUS             0x0400040000072D 0x0100A800000001

          KEY_DISPLAYTOGGLE        0x04000400000730 0x0100CF00000001

          KEY_NEXT                 0x04000400000733 0x0100D000000001

          KEY_RECORD               0x0004000400000736 0x000100A700000001

     KEY_STOP                 0x0400040000073C 0x01008000000001

          KEY_UNKNOWN              0x0400040000073F 0x0100DF00000001

      end codes

end remote

```

f) /etc/init.d/lircd restart

g) sprawdzamy czy poprawnie wygenerowaliśmy powyższy plik poleceniem irw (wciskamy klawisze pilota)

Pozdrawiam 

Roman

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Jak już pisałem - z tym tunerem występuje u mnie problem. Po każdym uruchomieniu komputera, ażeby przywrócić tuner do działania należy go wyciągnąć na moment z portu USB.

Po miesięcznej walce nie udało mi się nic z tym zrobić.

Po analizie linux.org wybrałem TerraTec Cinergy T Stick RC HD (Rev. 3) - taki, który obecnie można dostać w sprzedaży - tuner obsługiwany przez jądro bodaj od wersji 3.7 - działa bez firmware, na 3 modułach. Wystarczy wybrać jeden RTL28XX by resztę "pociągnął" automatycznie. Teraz tylko poczekać by zadziałał pilot, który obecnie nie jest obsługiwany.

----------

